# Creating User



## AlpoG (Jul 22, 2010)

Gud day!

I am using FreeBSD server for IRC services, creating user in home directory name AlpoG but when it's done the user automatically into small letter alpog. combination of caps and small letter doesn't recognize in freeBSD system? there's a possible way in configuration?

thanks sa info in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2010)

Do _not_ post questions in the Howto/FAQs forum -> Posting in Howtos & FAQs


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 22, 2010)

*the pow'r to destroy an entire planet is insignificant compared to the pow'r of pw(8)*

Which tool did you use, in the first place?

(hopefully someone else can chime in, since I'm woefully ignorant, but something probably calls tolower(3) at some point in the process, depending)

In any case, if you jump through enough hoops (some experimentation is needed for me) pw(8) seem to be the tool to use, I can create users with arbitrarily capitalized home dirs just fine.

Something akin to `# pw useradd ManBearPig -d /home/ManBearPig -g group -G more,groups -m -s /bin/sh`  (set password externally with passwd(1))


```
> ls -l /home
...
drwxr-xr-x    2 ManBearPig  ManBearPig   512 Jul 21 21:24 ManBearPig
...
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't use capital letters in usernames. Usernames on *nix are _always_ lower case.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2010)

Note that using mixed-case in usernames has strange effects (like local email not working).


----------



## phoenix (Jul 22, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't use capital letters in usernames. Usernames on *nix are _always_ lower case.



Usernames can be any case on Unix systems.

It's recommended and suggested that one always use lowercase names, but there is nothing stopping the system from using uppercase or mixed-case usernames.

It all depends on how you create the user, whether or not the non-lowercase versions will work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2010)

You (at least) should not use mixed-case usernames wrt local email. Mail will not be delivered properly:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=32275#post32275

This may or may not apply to other services on the system.


----------



## AlpoG (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you sir for the info and suggestions.


----------

